# The Best $190.00 I Have Ever Spent, Plus A Couple More Of My Favo



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Great forum!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum







.

Russian, Chinese and Japanese - nice mix  .


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Very nice indeed... amazing pieces at amazing prices...

its only when you go on to collect supposedly more expensive pieces that you realise how well made these are...


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Very nice indeed... amazing pieces at amazing prices...
> 
> its only when you go on to collect supposedly more expensive pieces that you realise how well made these are...


LOL, I have been there done that. I have finally realized the foolishness of the Swiss. I was a serious Rolex addict. Tag and Omega were my first love. Turn 40 soon and I have been buying and flipping watches for exactly 20 years.

I picked a couple that you can tell it is my hand or arm. In all those photos all I kept were the Seikos. Now I am into Seiko 6139's, Seiko Divers and now Russians.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting collection, nice looking dog









Welcome to the forum


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Interesting collection, nice looking dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get the dog to match the carpet or the other way round?







Nice watches btw!


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Some of my interests lie in the same direction... I have 3 Seikos (Yao Yellow Monster, Black Monster & Flightmaster) and 2 Vostoks (a Vostok Europe K3 Submarine and a Vostok KGB Amphibia that I've now given to my 15 year old son).

The Monsters are just amazing for the money (the YYM is probably currently my favourite watch and certainly the one that gets the most attention) and I'm absolutely chuffed with the K3 (my most recent acquisition).

*Simon*


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

mycroft said:


> Some of my interests lie in the same direction... I have 3 Seikos (Yao Yellow Monster, Black Monster & Flightmaster) and 2 Vostoks (a Vostok Europe K3 Submarine and a Vostok KGB Amphibia that I've now given to my 15 year old son).
> 
> The Monsters are just amazing for the money (the YYM is probably currently my favourite watch and certainly the one that gets the most attention) and I'm absolutely chuffed with the K3 (my most recent acquisition).
> 
> *Simon*


Cool!

My son is only 5 I can't wait till he can start asking, "Dad can I wear the 007j today on Zulu"

LOL


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

very nice...like the seiko


----------

